# Testosterone % versus Deca Nandrolone %



## 2tomlinson (Apr 21, 2010)

For hormone replacement therapy my doc has me injecting 1 ml testosterone cypionate 210mg and 1 ml Nandrolne (Deca?) 200 mg per week, plus anazrazole capsules 1x3 weekly.  Great results, many of my aches and pains have vanished, but still have some creaky painful joints.  I know more is not always better, but we're all human, right?, looking for the safe ultimate mix.  So . . . if the dosage of Deca was increased so that exceeds the amount of testosterone, do I risk the dreaded Deca Dick?  Also, if I choose to go beyond simple HRT maintenance, and want to add muscle, what are safe weekly dosages of Test and Deca?


----------



## weldingman (Apr 21, 2010)

500mg t and 3 to 400mg deca, remember just 200mg a week could give someone deca dick.


----------



## 2tomlinson (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Weldingman, very helpful.  I know you vets get these simpleton beginner questions out the ying-yang but, what the fuck, here goes: does 1 cc of Deca 200 mg weekly the same as saying "I am using 200 mg of Deca weekly."  If so, a syringe containing 2cc's of Test C 210 mg equals 420 mg of Test C weekly, correct?


----------



## quark (Apr 21, 2010)

weldingman said:


> *500mg t* and 3 to *400mg deca*, remember just 200mg a week could give someone deca dick.



This cycle yielded big results for me.


----------



## weldingman (Apr 21, 2010)

10 ml is 10 cc's, 200mg thats how much is in 1cc or 1ml, so yes if your taking for example 1ml or 1cc of 200mg of deca, yes thats 200mg's of deca a week, understand now, lol. 2ml would be 400mg's


----------



## 2tomlinson (Apr 21, 2010)

It seems so f-ing simple when you put it that way.  Sorry, but had to get it right in my own mind.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 21, 2010)

Treasure Coast compounding pharmacy makes 210mg/ml Cypionate.

Sounds like the OP is getting meds from Treasure Coast.


----------



## weldingman (Apr 21, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Treasure Coast compounding pharmacy makes 210mg/ml Cypionate.
> 
> Sounds like the OP is getting meds from Treasure Coast.


 
New one on me.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 21, 2010)

weldingman said:


> New one on me.


 Yeah, weird mg/ml but I have shot plenty of it and it is good to go.


----------



## Iron Dragon (Apr 21, 2010)

I personally never do more then a 5:4 ratio of test to deca, so like said 500mg test and 400mg deca a week. Not suggesting, just an example, if I  was on 1000mg test ew, I wouldn't go over 800mg of deca ew, etc.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 21, 2010)

You want to keep Test higher than the deca dose.


----------



## Glycomann (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't know what you other vets have found but the deca-dick thing I can avoid by using 500 iu hCG EOD or ETD.  If I drop it I get problems.  Add it back and a few days later I'm my pervert self again. I never had luck playing the ratio game. As far as joint pain relief and deca, it seems to work for a while then stops working.  Plus any time you come off you feel somewhat brittle so for you guys that cycle you should be prepared for some sore stiff brittle feeling for the first 8 weeks or so coming off.  For those on TRT or blast and cruise I suggest that you stay at a real TRT dose for a few months at least once a year to allow some normalization.  We have to remember that at or around 500 mg of test or higher collagen and likely other cell matrix homeostasis gets all out of whack.  We try to fix it by adding boldenone, nandrolones, oxandrolone and GH or peptides.  At some point it all catches up and the thing to do is try to normalize.  OP seems like me and has arthritis issues from aging.  What I do is try to cycle like described here, cycle weight training strategies by change from lifting heavy to lower weight higher volume, use Naproxan and ibuprophin and that's about all I have found that really works.


----------

